# Dispensaries take!



## Stone again! (Apr 21, 2011)

Does any one know what the dispensaries take is in the Sacramento area...? Hypnotically speaking suppose I have 5oz of the best GDP you have ever smoked, and the dispensary is sell it for $300.00 an oz then what are they paying for the GDP? ...Thanks in advance


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 21, 2011)

Site Rules
9. The sale of marijuana or the discussion of sales is not allowed here. The purchase or sale of any items through this site is not allowed. To purchase or sell something, you must first let this total stranger know exactly who you are and where you live. That just isn't smart.


----------



## Stone again! (Apr 22, 2011)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Site Rules
> 9. The sale of marijuana or the discussion of sales is not allowed here. The purchase or sale of any items through this site is not allowed. To purchase or sell something, you must first let this total stranger know exactly who you are and where you live. That just isn't smart.


 ohhh... Sorry about that...


----------



## SensiStarFan (Apr 22, 2011)

I have seen a few threads here from people that have co-signed buds to dispensaries.  Talking about legally co-signing buds is different from "selling" in my opinion but I'm not a MOD and I don't make the rules, I just want to share advice.  That being said, I would not ever do it.
  The threads I have seen about co-signing buds involved growers angry because they could not get paid, growers upset because they were paid less than they were owed, and people upset because the dispensaries wanted to give them worse buds than they co-signed in exchange for payment.

Just my opinion, but I would stay away.

-SSF-


----------



## Roddy (Apr 22, 2011)

Around here, we get paid cash upon delivery at dispensaries....


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Apr 22, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> Around here, we get paid cash upon delivery at dispensaries....


That sounds like the most logical thing to me, why would anyone " front " a dispensary anyways lol


----------



## doncapo (Apr 23, 2011)

SensiStarFan said:
			
		

> I have seen a few threads here from people that have co-signed buds to dispensaries.  Talking about legally co-signing buds is different from "selling" in my opinion but I'm not a MOD and I don't make the rules, I just want to share advice.  That being said, I would not ever do it.
> The threads I have seen about co-signing buds involved growers angry because they could not get paid, growers upset because they were paid less than they were owed, and people upset because the dispensaries wanted to give them worse buds than they co-signed in exchange for payment.
> 
> Just my opinion, but I would stay away.
> ...


 
Excellent point.  You are correct, and I learned by experience.  I did consignment and had mixed results, mostly bad.  One club gave me the run-around until I informed them that I would have my attorney contact their legal cousel if they did not either give me the donation they agreed to, or return my medicine.  They promptly paid me, and now that place is out of business.  

Bottom line:  Growers get screwed by collectives, because most collectives are merely profit driven and they have no regard for the growers.  

My solution is to share my meds with other patients for whatever they can afford.  If someone needs medicine, then I only ask that person for a reasonable exchange of value to reimburse me for my time and effort.  This, I believe, is in concert with the true spirit of Prof 215, and more fundamentally, the ethics of cannabis cultivation.


----------



## doncapo (Apr 23, 2011)

Stone again! said:
			
		

> Does any one know what the dispensaries take is in the Sacramento area...? Hypnotically speaking suppose I have 5oz of the best GDP you have ever smoked, and the dispensary is sell it for $300.00 an oz then what are they paying for the GDP? ...Thanks in advance


 
Do the math.  Most 1/8ths sell for an average of $50.  That's $400 an ounce.  At these numbers, they are selling the pound for $6,400.  Now, in this market, I guarantee you they are paying about $2,500 maximum for a pound.  Indoor growers with the "top shelf" meds are maybe getting $3,000 per pound, but believe me, the dispensaries are raking it in.


----------



## dman1234 (Apr 23, 2011)

You'll never get rich trying to grow and sell to dispenceries.


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 23, 2011)

doncapo said:
			
		

> Do the math.  Most 1/8ths sell for an average of $50.  That's $400 an ounce.  At these numbers, they are selling the pound for $6,400.  Now, in this market, I guarantee you they are paying about $2,500 maximum for a pound.  Indoor growers with the "top shelf" meds are maybe getting $3,000 per pound, but believe me, the dispensaries are raking it in.


:rofl: your numbers

most likely they wont sell your 1/8s for top shelf. 

most likey they will sell many ounces out of that pound, not eights, ounces at a discounted price to the smart patient looking to save money an a longer supply and not a 2 day allocation. You are still thinking too small. They have costs to cover. They buy lb for 3k$ and make 4k$ off it in a week - maybe. Then they pay employees, electric, giveaways, operating costs, shrinkage, lawyer, rent, jars bags and containers, Food, food for employees (i know a few shops that feed their employees), THEIR HOME RENT, ..etc etc etc all of this must be included and subtracted from "profit". 

I think we might have scratched the surface. Look, im no owner but i am in them daily. You must not have much to offer their business be it for profit or not, they have A LOT of costs to cover.


----------



## doncapo (Apr 23, 2011)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> :rofl: your numbers
> 
> most likely they wont sell your 1/8s for top shelf.
> 
> ...


 
Laugh if you want, but those are real numbers.  We agree on something, though.  With time, they have to drop prices on that pound to recover investment and make room for new inventory, so they're probably not making 200% profit.  Oh, excuse me, "non-profit". 

And just how many smart patients are out there buying by the ounce?  Intelligence aside, not many have $200 laying around to buy in bulk, as you suggest.


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 23, 2011)

Your numbers are not realistic the least bit. calculate the value of a pound using 20$ a gram 

The patients with medical costs to cover are buying quarter pounds or more. I see it daily. lol. I used to spend ~ 400$ a month on medical costs.

Dont think so? Spend more time in better quality clinics.  70 an 1/8 is not possible any more. So either you visit one shiesty clinic. Or you live in BFE and are getting raped. Either way i think the consensus would agree that you need to find a new dispensary to associate with. Let thrm know your intent months in advance.


But im going to say this and get some gripe for it...if your trying to allocate outdoor in an indoor market...your missing the bigger picture.

eace:


----------



## doncapo (Apr 23, 2011)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> Your numbers are not realistic the least bit. calculate the value of a pound using 20$ a gram
> 
> The patients with medical costs to cover are buying quarter pounds or more. I see it daily. lol. I used to spend ~ 400$ a month on medical costs.
> 
> ...


 
Well, in my city it's about who greased the city council to get their license.  Plain and simple.  We disagree on numbers apparently.  No use arguing the same point.  

And apparently, there are at least 3 dispensaries you haven't been to, because that is what "top shelf" is selling for in this city.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Apr 24, 2011)

Now i'm not from Cali buttttt....  Why would anyone pay $70 an1/8 from a med shop when they can get it for $60 from a dealer?  Thats just crazy talk.  Sorry man but i think ogkman is correct, you need to find somewhere else to sell your meds.


----------



## NorCalHal (Apr 24, 2011)

doncapo said:
			
		

> Do the math. Most 1/8ths sell for an average of $50. That's $400 an ounce. At these numbers, they are selling the pound for $6,400. Now, in this market, I guarantee you they are paying about $2,500 maximum for a pound. Indoor growers with the "top shelf" meds are maybe getting $3,000 per pound, but believe me, the dispensaries are raking it in.


 

Spoken like a true newbie to the industry.....


----------



## doncapo (Apr 24, 2011)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> Spoken like a true newbie to the industry.....


 
I think it's best to qualify one's statements about the industry.  I'm speaking about how things work around my city.  I can't speak to other parts of the state.  I notice people on here get a little testy when I start revealing too much information about numbers and such.    

Some of you must have interests to protect, which is why I suspect there is so much of a reaction to my posts.  Yes, there are clubs getting $70 and 1/8th where I live.  That's for the newest, top shelf, as they refer to it.  Why is that so hard to believe??


----------



## doncapo (Apr 24, 2011)

AluminumMonster said:
			
		

> Now i'm not from Cali buttttt....  Why would anyone pay $70 an1/8 from a med shop when they can get it for $60 from a dealer?  Thats just crazy talk.  Sorry man but i think ogkman is correct, you need to find somewhere else to sell your meds.


 
I'm with you.  $70 an 1/8th is outrageous, but it's true in the clubs around my area.  Now, that is not the average, but usually there are a couple of strains on the board for that donation.  I've noticed that they usually price a few for $70, a few more for $60-$65, most in the $50-$55 range, and then some down in the $40-$45 range.  

Keep in mind the psychology of sales and it starts to make sense.


----------



## Ruffy (May 27, 2011)

wow you guys pay way to much! isnt it suppose to be compasion to help the sick or in need of pain relief??? wow


----------



## Hick (May 27, 2011)

Ruffy said:
			
		

> wow you guys pay way to much! isnt it suppose to be compasion to help the sick or in need of pain relief??? wow



:aok:....


----------



## Ruffy (May 27, 2011)

$25 a 1/8th, $150 a oz. and thats off the streets/purple kushes, hash plants. i dont know about shops.


----------



## cubby (May 28, 2011)

I don't care about the prices or profit margins but.....what's "Hypnotically speaking" ???  Is it when the dispenseries get you in a trance and talk you out of your crop? 



			
				Stone again said:
			
		

> Hypnotically speaking


----------



## Rosebud (May 28, 2011)

lol


----------



## Mutt (May 28, 2011)

doncapo said:
			
		

> I'm with you.  $70 an 1/8th is outrageous, but it's true in the clubs around my area.  Now, that is not the average, but usually there are a couple of strains on the board for that donation.  I've noticed that they usually price a few for $70, a few more for $60-$65, most in the $50-$55 range, and then some down in the $40-$45 range.
> 
> Keep in mind the psychology of sales and it starts to make sense.



Holy crap!!! to he!! with legalization. Cheaper being illegal at this rate!!!!
In my state with pretty harsh laws and no medmj.
$60 MAX and even then you might get laughed at. and the herb better be fantastically cured. Any more then that is plain robbery.
That is pure unadulterated GREED.
The most and I mean MOST it should EVER go for is $50/ 1/8th. for ANY strain. I don't care how "potent it is" I could see Sativas fetching more due to more power consumption for longer flower, but those prices are crazy.


----------



## NorCalHal (May 28, 2011)

All the clubs I deal with have caps set at $45-50 on any strain, no matter how well grown. This is becoming the norm.
High dollar places will be "weeded" out by lack of custies eventually.
The clubs that have seen the light and understand thruput over high profit margin are the clubs that will be in the game for the long haul. 
As with any emerging new industry, profiteers abound. Don't hate....just don't go there.


----------



## ston-loc (Jun 1, 2011)

Like was already said, you need to find another dispensary! Just ran out, still waiting on a disability check so I only picked up an 1/8th today. Out the door $30. If you're paying $70 you are getting reemed!


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jun 4, 2011)

Ruffy said:
			
		

> $25 a 1/8th, $150 a oz. and thats off the streets/purple kushes, hash plants. i dont know about shops.


 Ruffy, you must live in my neighborhood,I can't believe anyone would pay more than 240 a ounce anywhere, average around here is about 200.
  I just went to my first dispensary a couple months ago, for the top shelf everything is 10 bucks, 8 for 2nd drawer, they will sell you ounces for about 240. I figure between the yuppie and the gov. there's not a whole lot of, he ain't heavy, he's my brother, left in America. Nobody wants to just make a living, they gotta make a killing.


----------



## Deathsmile (Jun 7, 2011)

All of the shops around me have 1/8's capped at 45-50 depeding what it is on the top shelf. A lot of places run 4gram and 5gram 1/8's everyday specials too. 

Just my 2cents.


----------

